# One male and three females



## padkison (Sep 23, 2006)

I have 1 male and 3 female Carolinas. How much recovery time does the male need between matings? I know how long I need, but didn't think that was a good proxy for mantids.


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2006)

An hour later he might mate again. I'd give him at least a day and feed him after he mates. They are usually hungry after mating.


----------



## wuwu (Sep 23, 2006)

> They are usually hungry after mating.


not unlike male humans. :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2006)

lol


----------

